# 2001 Nissan altima intermittent no start



## Cjbmustang (Dec 11, 2015)

Symptoms: turn the key to start and no cranking. Accessories work.

Started over the summer while we were on vacation. I was able to take a jumper cable from the batter cable to the battery terminal and the car started. I cleaned it when we got home and thought it was fine.

I got a call from my lady claiming her car won't start so I drive over there and find the negative battery terminal (are these made of tinfoil?) Hanging in the air. It must've deformed when I took it off to clean it.

I replaced the battery terminal and the same thing is still happening. Its not my car so I'm not usually there when it happens. When I am there the starter does not try to crank just an audible click. She swears I'd you jiggle the cables it starts.

I took my multimeter and check the ground cable from the battery to the block and the ohms seemed fine.

Any suggestions on where else to check? Not too familiar with these cars.

Thanks in advance!


----------

